# Warren, OH - M 1 YR, soft ears, neutered



## MaineLady (Jun 18, 2002)

This is a gassing shelter that PTS about 96% of the dogs. Please use the email below as the contact. Posts to this board won't reach them. Thanks!
C



Yesterday at the pound
Here a lady is crying turning her GSD in, fully vetted, with vet records. She's going through a divorce and the husband says he will shoot him if she leaves him. So here is the dog, she has to go to an apt. 


Soft earred GSD,
just over one year
utd on shots
neutered
trained
good with toddlers,and everyone
looking for a rescuer
$150 to individual
just boarding to rescue and 5/1 shot needs updated next month.

Friends of Trumbull Co Dogs
Friends of Trumbull County Dogs 
Volunteers helping save Trumbull Dogs
Warren, OH 44482

Please email: [email protected]


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

This is so sad. I hope someone can help him.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

bump!!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

BUMP


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

I live right by here and can pick up this dog for a rescue and keep him for a few days until a rescue can get to him. I have 3 dogs and 2 cats or I would try to keep him but there is no way. This is a really bad bad place. Just PM me.


----------



## CLF (Dec 23, 2007)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

I am also not too far from there and would be able to pull/foster.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

*Re: 1 yo m soft ears, neutered, warren OH*

Not on site; pls call to cinfirm still there


----------

